# Breeding : Biotracking for Pregnancy checks



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Every year we all go through the "is she, isn't she" worrying ritual. Well, just to get a jump on the multitude of questions about this, I thought I'd post the Bio-Tracking site and the goat info.
Wonderful people to work with and have even posted on the old site. Dropped our goat price to $6.50. YEAH!! 
I draw blood every year in Dec. on the does and send it in...figure I will save myself the worry and find out just who is and if anyone slipped by me. This still gives me two months to work on anyone open.

http://www.biotracking.com/?q=goats/biopryn/faqs
Kaye


----------

